# Help, Chico is constipated.



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

Chico hasn't had a bowel movement for two and one half days. He strains but produces nothing although he was eating til this morning. We tried a suppository this morning after a nize sitz bath but couldn't get it in. I phoned the vet and the soonest appointment is today at three, it's nine now. The vet's office suggested metamucil which my husband has gone to buy. We would love to have the problem solved by three,


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Do you have canned pumpkin, it works great for both constipation and diarrhea.
Another great thing to try is Psyllium Husk that you can buy at any health food store. The actual husk is better than powder, but powder may be easier to mix in to food. Just make sure you give a tiny amount, like 1/16 of a teaspoon. I've used it a couple of times on my kitty cat who is only 8 lbs and it worked great.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

poor Chico. I hate to see them strain...they look so upset. I have used pumpkin but it does not work all that fast. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Feel better Chico!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

My daughter gives her beagles green beans and she says it works great!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Hmmm....you need doggie version of the "Smooth Move" Tea (don't you love that name?) that works like a charm if anyone is ever in need <g>


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

We have just come from the vets but had to leave Chico there. He is being xrayed because they fear a blockage. We will go back in a couple of hours for a consultation. The only good thing about this is that he hasn't pooped in the house in three days! (smiling on the outside while crying on the inside)


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Keep us posted, I do hope it it not that serious. Hugs!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh no. Sending good vibes to Chico. Please let us know.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh no! I hope Chico is ok. Please keep us updated as you can.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh no, sending big hugs. Riley had a blockage last year so I know how you are feeling, if you need anything or have any question's please feel free to PM me.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cazzie gets constipated if he eats too much chicken and doesn't get enough fiber in his dogfood. Twice we have had to give him a baby enema, available in the drugstore, and it did the trick immediately.

Best,

Suzy


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope he is OK!!!


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

Chico is okay. I just spent 350 dollars to find out that he is constipated. That was a very expensive enema and x ray. He seems to have a small rock in his stomach but it is too small to cause problems. I shall stock up on green beans and pumpkin. Thanks everybody for your best wishes and your advice.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, no! I'm sorry to read this. I hope it's not that serious, and that you can post to us soon.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Glad he is OK
Oliver loves green beans as a treat....I hope Chico will eat them. Comet says "NO way"


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, what good news! But, yikes--the bill!! Glad no surgery is needed, though!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ouch! That was an expensive enema and x-ray! Sorry about your pocketbook but glaf to hear Chico is ok!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Glad to hear Chico is ok, ouch on the pocket book but you are a good mommy for making sure all is ok.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

deejay said:


> Chico is okay. I just spent 350 dollars to find out that he is constipated. That was a very expensive enema and x ray. He seems to have a small rock in his stomach but it is too small to cause problems. I shall stock up on green beans and pumpkin. Thanks everybody for your best wishes and your advice.


I don't know if this will help, but I gave treats of Celery and Lettuce to Bailey. He loved them, because I started them early, I guess. I think that helped with digestion and yes I did use green beans, he would not eat the pumpkin. I also found a great recipe for Spinach Bones, which was low in calories for overweight dogs when my Mother's little Dachshund came to visit. Bailey loved those too, but he had not experienced the commercial ones! Don't know if your little one will partake of any of this, but thought I would mention it! Gald he is okay!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

glad he is ok.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Gabriel and Sophie were both constapated about a week ago..Gabe also didn't go for a couple of days. My Vet told me to buy Miralax , which is an over the counter powder that can be mixed in their food (it's also tasteless) It worked like a charm! I am keeping it on hand with the dose amount that the Vet instructed me to give each per their weight..

BTW.. Advice is always best verified with your own Vet. 

I'm happy to hear that Chico didn't have a blockage but surprised that they didn't try a 
laxative or enema first..


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We have something our vet recommended (got it there, too) called Laxatone. It comes in a tube and is like thick honey. Squeeze some on your finger and they lick it right off - if they don't just put a dab on their nose and they will lick like crazy until it's all off! Worked for us on our two previous dogs. I don't think Abby has ever needed any but we've got it just in case.


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

imamurph said:


> Gabriel and Sophie were both constapated about a week ago..Gabe also didn't go for a couple of days. My Vet told me to buy Miralax , which is an over the counter powder that can be mixed in their food (it's also tasteless) It worked like a charm! I am keeping it on hand with the dose amount that the Vet instructed me to give each per their weight..
> 
> BTW.. Advice is always best verified with your own Vet.
> 
> ...


The vet didn't want to do too much until he knew what the problem was as Chico's upper bowel seemed to be inflamed. I think the problem is over as Chico's rear end exploded during the night while he was in his crate. He certainly had things to tell me when I went to let him out this morning. He has had a bath and we have had to do a huge cleanup of his crate, bed and general area.


----------

